# Our Home Theater(s)



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Bought a house this summer, which already had a Home Theater setup. 106" screen, Optoma 1081i projetor, Onkyo Amp (7.1), Sony Blue-Ray, DirecTV, all Klipsch Speakers & Sub, six leather theater chairs. All we've added are posters and a popcorn machine. 





































The house also had a bar, a wet bar, pre-wired for surround sound. In our old home, we had a HT system, so I set it up in the bar. A Denon Amp, DirecTv, Vizio 42" TV, and Bose Accoustamass 15 speaker system (5.1). Have to stick a blue-ray in there yet.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Pictures didn't show up on my first posting...trying again!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - that is a great set-up! And, I must say, no HT photos are complete without at least one picture of the popcorn machine! :sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have any shots of the equipment closet? I'm guessing that's what's behind the small door at the front of the room.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - that is a great set-up! And, I must say, no HT photos are complete without at least one picture of the popcorn machine! :sn:


Thanks!

I can get a shot of the popcorn machine when I get back home. I'm on the road right now.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Do you have any shots of the equipment closet? I'm guessing that's what's behind the small door at the front of the room.


It is an equipment closet. I haven't taken any pics if the closet yet. That is the one area that can use some work. Right now we have a simple freestanding rack or the A/V equipment and a couple of closet type wire shelves on the walls. Need to get some better shelving in there to hold the DVD's. Right now they're all stacked up on the floor.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

MarAgt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I can get a shot of the popcorn machine when I get back home. I'm on the road right now.


Sorry, what I meant was that I could see your popcorn machine in one of the pictures. :R But, a picture of it would be wonderbar! :T


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Sorry, what I meant was that I could see your popcorn machine in one of the pictures. :R But, a picture of it would be wonderbar! :T


Ahh, I'm trackin' now...a little slow lddude: at times... :unbelievable:

We love the popcorn machine, it makes the room!  Works very well, had good ratings, and price was good.










Popcorn Maker


----------

